# 12' Plow restrictions in IL



## bgbeefy (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I saw a guy post on Snow plow mafia that he got a ticket in the chicago suburbs for having a 12' wide plow without proper flagging/marking.
Someone posted the laws but they are not very clear, and someone also mentioned that a cop said a similar thing but it was regarding the width while driving so if you have the plow to the left or right it is shorter and less of an issue??...

I think I understand from the wording, that if you are wider than 8.5 you have to have strobes on and you need a single red flag no markings. Anybody know if i am correct or if i need more on my dump when i drive. Asked a local cop and sheriff and they both said they have no clue what i am talking about and to ask a truck enforcement officer.

Anybody with first hand knowledge?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

6.1. The front and rear of motorized equipment or

vehicles that (i) are not owned by the State of Illinois or any political subdivision of the State, (ii) are designed and used for removal of snow and ice from highways and parking lots, and (iii) are equipped with a snow plow that is 12 feet in width; these lights may not be lighted except when the motorized equipment or vehicle is actually being used for those purposes on behalf of a unit of government;

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilcs/fulltext.asp?DocName=062500050K12-215


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

bgbeefy said:


> Hi Guys,
> I saw a guy post on Snow plow mafia that he got a ticket in the chicago suburbs for having a 12' wide plow without proper flagging/marking.
> Someone posted the laws but they are not very clear, and someone also mentioned that a cop said a similar thing but it was regarding the width while driving so if you have the plow to the left or right it is shorter and less of an issue??...
> 
> ...


I road my 12' pusher all the time during a snow event, I would think it's illegal anywhere, If you have a jagoff light on your machine and a escort behind you with the jagoff light they will not bother you here. I do know if you want to tow a boat with more than a 10' beam you need a permit.

If fact I been known to go without a escort when going short distance. You have to look safe, Headlights on with a jagoff light. If your holding up traffic might be a good idea to wave them by you when possible.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Here's the current Illinois Vehicle Code regarding plows over 8.5' and not wider than 12'.....subsection c

(625 ILCS 5/15-101) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 15-101)

Sec. 15-101. Scope and effect of Chapter 15. 

(a) It is unlawful for any person to drive or move on, upon or across or for the owner to cause or knowingly permit to be driven or moved on, upon or across any highway any vehicle or vehicles of a size and weight exceeding the limitations stated in this Chapter or otherwise in violation of this Chapter, and the maximum size and weight of vehicles herein specified shall be lawful throughout this State, and local authorities shall have no power or authority to alter such limitations except as express authority may be granted in this Chapter.

(b) The provisions of this Chapter governing size, weight, and load do not apply to equipment for snow and ice removal operations owned or operated by any governmental body, or to implements of husbandry, as defined in Chapter 1 of this Code, temporarily operated or towed in a combination upon a highway provided such combination does not consist of more than 3 vehicles or, in the case of hauling fresh, perishable fruits or vegetables from farm to the point of first processing, not more than 3 wagons being towed by an implement of husbandry, or to a vehicle operated under the terms of a special permit issued hereunder. Except for weight limits on Class I highways under this Chapter, the provisions of this Chapter governing size, weight, and load do not apply to fire apparatus or emergency vehicles. 

(c) The provisions of this Chapter governing size, weight, and load do not apply to any snow and ice removal equipment that is no more than 12 feet in width, if the equipment displays flags at least 18 inches square mounted on the driver's side of the snow plow. 

These vehicles must be equipped with an illuminated rotating, oscillating, or flashing amber light or lights, or a flashing amber strobe light or lights, mounted on the top of the cab and of sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal sunlight. If the load on the transport vehicle blocks the visibility of the amber lighting from the rear of the vehicle, the vehicle must also be equipped with an illuminated rotating, oscillating, or flashing amber light or lights, or a flashing amber strobe light or lights, mounted on the rear of the load and of sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal sunlight.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

All I can say is this. A Vernon Hills cop pulled me over and gave me a written warning, saying that with my plow (a 9'-2" DXT with wings, for an overall with when extended of 11') that I have to have a flag on my driver's side marker. A bunch of other stuff as well, but that's the one that I knew nothing about. Two days later, he wrote my other driver a ticket for the same thing. My plows now have flags on both plow markers, because I don't like the look of having one on the driver's side only.

And a Mount Prospect cop gave my driver a verbal warning, saying that he can't use his strobe light unless he is in an actual parking lot, or on private property. Pretty sure this cop didn't know squat, but I didn't want him arguing with the cop over a warning.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> All I can say is this. A Vernon Hills cop pulled me over and gave me a written warning, saying that with my plow (a 9'-2" DXT with wings, for an overall with when extended of 11') that I have to have a flag on my driver's side marker. A bunch of other stuff as well, but that's the one that I knew nothing about. Two days later, he wrote my other driver a ticket for the same thing. My plows now have flags on both plow markers, because I don't like the look of having one on the driver's side only.
> 
> And a Mount Prospect cop gave my driver a verbal warning, saying that he can't use his strobe light unless he is in an actual parking lot, or on private property. Pretty sure this cop didn't know squat, but I didn't want him arguing with the cop over a warning.


Don't quote me on this but I think it is illegal in IL to have strobe on on public roads...I don't use mine between sites because they seem to he a stupid magnet.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Don't quote me on this but I think it is illegal in IL to have strobe on on public roads...I don't use mine between sites because they seem to he a stupid magnet.


See, that's ironic, and shows how the cops, as well as us, can't interpret the laws. Because when the Vernon Hills cop pulled both me and my other driver over, he cited that us having our strobes on was required. And he was the one that seemed like he actually knew the laws.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

m_ice said:


> Don't quote me on this but I think it is illegal in IL to have strobe on on public roads...I don't use mine between sites because they seem to he a stupid magnet.


Depends on what you are doing and what color they are.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Michigan is over 10 feet....But..You can buy a Cab Card(permit) from each county you operate in...So..Basically it's just another money grab


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Michigan is over 10 feet....But..You can buy a Cab Card(permit) from each county you operate in...So..Basically it's just another money grab


As it all is...I can wash my trucks ootside if I pay a $175 "pollution" permit. So everything is washed inside.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can wash my trucks ootside if I pay a $175 "pollution" permit.


I hope that's not for real...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I hope that's not for real...


Et Shirley iz...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Et Shirley iz...


So what they might as well say is: "we don't really care what you wash off into the environment, as long as you pay us our fee, we will let you do it"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> So what they might as well say is: "we don't really care what you wash off into the environment, as long as you pay us our fee, we will let you do it"


Eggzactly...which is why everything is washed inside now.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Eggzactly...which is why everything is washed inside now.


Now if the city would just get something passed so you'd shower inside too...


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

m_ice said:


> Don't quote me on this but I think it is illegal in IL to have strobe on on public roads...I don't use mine between sites because they seem to he a stupid magnet.


If your plow is over 8.5' but not greater than 12', and you have the 18 sq in red flag on the drivers side then you must run your all around amber strobes otherwise you'll be in violation of this statute and over width statute.

If your plow is greater than 8.5' and you don't comply with the law that allows over width for private snow plowing equipment then you're in violation of exceeding the state width statute.

If you have an ignorant beat copper that insists you're not exempt from the over width laws even though you've complied with the above statute, then take the citation and request a court date or an adjudication hearing. No prosecuting attorney will pursue the citation and will dismiss the charges, but you're out the time that you took to appear at the court date or adjudication hearing.

Subsection C has been on the books since 2006 and I cannot believe there's this much confusion about the plow width exemption statute.


----------

